# Tangerine femail leopard gecko for sale!!



## hannahdougal

Beautiful femail leopard gecko for sale. Ready to breed. Anyone interested?
I paid 80 for her so looking for about £75, I will take offers! Good home needed.


----------



## hannahdougal




----------



## LAReptiles

Is it a super hypo tangerine carrot tail? how old is she? would u consider dropping the price? ty LA


----------



## LAReptiles

Ahh hang on r u ashford kent or ashford london?


----------



## hannahdougal

she is a year old. How much would you want to pay? Ashford kent


----------



## hannahdougal

yes to super hypo carrot tail


----------



## tegulover123

hey well i breed leos and am looking for females especially tangerines. umm shes is more of a high yellow carrot tail but beautiful nonetheless i woud say more along the lines of 50.00 stunning lil girl tho i just got a young male like that from my last clutch hoping he will go on too produce nice offspring anyway yeah i would give you 50.00 to 60.00 quid for her. 
thanks AJ


----------

